# Tom Elliott estate sale includes many bikes, parts and tools



## Lori Elliott (Aug 19, 2021)

Hi, All,
My father, Tom Elliott, collected and restored bicycles and was especially interested in Schwinns. He passed away in March and left behind many projects in various stages of completion. Stumpff Auctions will conduct a sale at his home Monday, Sept. 20, 2021. There are a few photos posted on their auction site and they only scratch the surface. Thanks in advance for your interest!









						Items For Sale At Auction - Estate Auction in Cassville , MO
					






					www.auctionzip.com


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 19, 2021)

Sorry for your loss but thanks for posting the auction link. V/r Shawn


----------

